# This is ARMENIA



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Thank you*

The photos were wonderful. The Armenian landscapes were so lovely, the architecture so elegant and fine, and the sculptures were were really excellant. What a superb country blessed with a beautiful land and a dignified and brave people. May God bless Armenia and all her people.

I want to go! When I have money again I will investigate making a trip!

Greetings from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

phillybud said:


> The photos were wonderful. The Armenian landscapes were so lovely, the architecture so elegant and fine, and the sculptures were were really excellant. What a superb country blessed with a beautiful land and a dignified and brave people. May God bless Armenia and all her people.
> 
> I want to go! When I have money again I will investigate making a trip!
> 
> Greetings from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.



*For your beautiful message I do not find the words thank you .*


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Very nice Hayastan, greetings from Vietnam!!


----------



## Nenek Genit (May 2, 2008)

exotic..


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

very interesting country, full of historichal places, I never tough we could see Ararat from Yerevan :uh: looks so far in the map :dunno: excellent job Artavazd kay:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Artavazd said:


> Armenia land of the Ararat


STOP! STOP! Stop showing Karabakh and other territories of Azerbaijan like the part of Armenia. You have your Armenia, advertise it how much you want. For those who don't know the real borders and territory of Armenia. there are plenty of web pages where they can see real Armenia's territory.

For the fact --> The territory showed in the map separately is azerbaijani territory occupied by Armenia, world community of countries and organisations recognized it as a part of Azerbaijan.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

Both Armenia and Georgia are great countries, with great history, traditions, landscape etc.

I wonder how it look in Stepanakert/Nahorni Karabach now. Still in ruins?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Norkey said:


> Both Armenia and Georgia are great countries, with great history, traditions, landscape etc.
> 
> I wonder how it look in Stepanakert/Nahorni Karabach now. Still in ruins?


The azerbaijani territories of Karabakh and other 7 districts occupied by the armed forces of Armenia (with help of Russia) are mainly under ruins with some improvement in the very center of Khankendi (Stepanakert).
I think your country doesn't recognized it to be armenian though you ask about it as if it is a part of that state.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Galandar said:


> The azerbaijani territories of Karabakh and other 7 districts occupied by the armed forces of Armenia (with help of Russia) are mainly under ruins with some improvement in the very center of Khankendi (Stepanakert).
> I think your country doesn't recognized it to be armenian though you ask about it as if it is a part of that state.



We have no ground for Azeris, that they come from Mongolia.

Our people live in Artsakh over 4000 year and Azeris?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Artavazd said:


> We have no ground for Azeris, that they come from Mongolia.
> 
> Our people live in Artsakh over 4000 year and Azeris?


Ur blood flood from Mongolia, f... dirty bastard! You don't even have a culture to discuss anything. Is this ur only unreasonable argument about Mongolia, Mongolia...? Stupid bitch


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Norkey said:


> Both Armenia and Georgia are great countries, with great history, traditions, landscape etc.
> 
> I wonder how it look in Stepanakert/Nahorni Karabach now. Still in ruins?



ARTSAKH


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Armenian-Azerbaijan Conflict over azerbaijani Karabakh*

_Agression by Armenia and Khojaly massacre_


Azerbaijan Republik as recognized by the world community and UN











Azerbaijan Republik with territories occupied by Armenia shown in grey












As the result of aggression by the Republic of Armenia against the Republic of Azerbaijan, during the 1988-1994 period, serious material damage has been inflicted, currently estimated at $22 billion dollars. 

Overall area of the occupied territories of the Republic of Azerbaijan includes: 

• the territory of the Nagorno-Karabakh region (former Nagorno-Karabakh Autonomous Oblast (NKAO), abolished in 1991);
• the territories of 7 regions bordering with Nagorny Karabakh (Aghdam, Fizuli, Djabrail, Zangelan, Gubadly, Lachin and Kelbajar);
• the territories of 4 regions bordering with Armenia (Gazakh, Agstafa, Tovuz and Gedabey);
• the territories of 4 regions bordering with the Line of Contact (Ter-Ter, Goranboy, Agdjabedi and Beylagan);
• the territories of the administrative regions of the Nakhichevan Autonomous Republic (Azerbaijani exclave, separated from the rest of the republic in 1920), 

Total: 17,000 sq.km. (10,563 sq. miles) 

Occupied regions of Azerbaijan has been totally destroyed and robed. The great economic damage has been inflicted also to 4 regions of Azerbaijan bordering with Armenia, 4 regions bordering with the Line of Contact and the territories of the administrative regions of the Nakhchivan Autonomous Republic. 

From the beginning of the aggression against Azerbaijan, more than 877 settlements have been burned and destroyed. 



"The actions taken by the government of Armenia in the context of the conflict over Nagorno-Karabakh are inconsistent with the territorial integrity and national sovereignty principles of the Helsinki Final Act. Armenia supports Nagorno-Karabakh separatists in Azerbaijan both militarily and financially. Nagorno-Karabakh forces, assisted by units of the Armenian armed forces, currently occupy the Nagorno-Karabakh region and surrounding areas in Azerbaijan. This violation and the restoration of peace between Armenia and Azerbaijan have been taken up by the OSCE."

William J. Clinton
President of the United States of America
(Source: Presidential Determination (PD) No. 99-8 of December 8, 1998, and PD No. 98-11 of January 26, 1998, Memorandum for the Secretary of State, Re: "Assistance Program for the New Independent States of the Former Soviet Union.") 

In the late 18th century, several khanates [Azerbaijani states], including Karabakh [founded in 1747], emerged in the south Caucasus to challenge the waning influence of the [Iranian Empire and] Ottoman Empire. After the Russian Empire eventually took control over the region in 1813, Azerbaijani Turks began to emigrate from Karabakh while the Armenian population of mountainous (Nagorno) Karabakh grew. With the 1917 Russian Revolution, Azerbaijan and Armenia each declared independence [in 1918] and sought control over Karabakh during the Russian Civil War. In 1923, after the Bolshevik takeover of the Caucasus, Nagorno-Karabakh (NK) was made an autonomous region [NKAO] within the Azerbaijani Soviet Republic. Soviet control temporarily quieted ethnic tensions. 

By the 1980s, NK's population was about 75% ethnic Armenian, with most Azerbaijanis living in the district and city of Shusha. [According to the last official Soviet census (1989), 91.7% of population of Shusha district and 98% of the city Shusha were ethnic Azerbaijanis. Since 1992, all were either killed or became refugees (IDPs) It is important to note the spiritual, cultural and historical value of Shusha and Karabakh region to all Azerbaijanis. According to Encyclopedia Britannica: "The people of Azerbaijan have retained their ancient musical tradition. For example, the art of ashugs, who improvise songs to their own accompaniment on a stringed instrument called a kobuz, remains extremely popular. Mugams, vocal and instrumental compositions, are also widely known, the town of Shusha being particularly renowned for this art"]. 

The violence increased dramatically after the withdrawal of Soviet troops. Over 30,000 people were killed in the fighting from 1992 to 1994. In May 1992, Armenian and Karabakhi forces seized Shusha (the historical, Azerbaijani-populated capital of the region) and Lachin (thereby linking NK to Armenia). By October 1993 Armenian and Karabakhi forces eventually succeeded in occupying almost all of NK, Lachin and large areas in southwestern Azerbaijan. As Armenian and Karabakhi forces advanced, hundreds of thousands of Azerbaijani refugees fled to other parts of Azerbaijan. In 1993 the UN Security Council adopted resolutions calling for the cessation of hostilities, unimpeded access for international humanitarian relief efforts, and the eventual deployment of a peacekeeping force in the region. The UN also called for immediate withdrawal of all ethnic Armenian forces from the occupied territories of Azerbaijan. Fighting continued, however, until May 1994 when Russia brokered a cease-fire. 

(Source: U.S. Department of State, History of the Nagorno-Karabakh Conflict, March 30, 2001. Abridged version with comments by ASA).

"At the end of 1991, the conflict between Armenia and Azerbaijan escalated into war. Between 1992 and 1994 almost 20 percent of the Azerbaijan's territory, including six districts of Azerbaijan in addition to Nagorno-Karabagh, were under Armenian control, resulting in mass population displacement within the country. The State estimated the number of internally displaced persons at 778,500 by the end of 1993, and 604,574 as of 1 March 1998. UNHCR estimates are lower, with 551,000 persons at the end of 1997." (International Organization for Migration, 1999, Migration in the CIS 1997-1998, 1999 Edition, p. 40)

"More than 568,000 persons from western regions of Azerbaijan under Armenian occupation since 1993, including 42,072 from Nagorno-Karabakh, remained displaced within the country. Most were displaced from regions just outside Nagorno-Karabakh, including Fizuli (133,725 persons), Agdam (128,584 persons), Lachin (63,007 persons), Kelbadjar (59,274), Jabrayil (58,834 persons), Gubadli (31, 276), Zangilan (34,797), Terter (5,171) and Adjabedi (3,358)." (U.S. Committee for Refugees (USCR), 31 December 2000, World Refugee Survey 2000, Washington D.C.: Country Report Azerbaijan)

"The more than 600,000 displaced Azerbaijanis constitute the largest group of IDPs in the Caucasus. The displaced include the entire Azeri population of Nagorno-Karabakh and a wide area surrounding it. They comprise a broad range of professionals, farmers, and workers and include men, women, and children of all ages. Because of the ethnic basis of displacement in Azerbaijan, the IDPs there are virtually all Azeri (Turkic) peoples. Most of them are nominally Shia Muslim, but some of those from Lachin and Kelbajar Provinces are Sunni Muslim Kurds." (Greene, Thomas, 1998, The Forsaken People, "Internal Displacement in the North Caucasus, Azerbaijan, Armenia and Georgia" (Washington D.C: The Brookings Institution, p. 254)

"The overwhelming majority, over 99 per cent, of the internally displaced population are ethnic Azeris. The remainder are some 4,000 Kurds from the Lachin and Kelbajar districts and several hundred persons of various other ethnic groups, mostly Russian." (United Nations Commission on Human Rights (CHR), 25 January 1999, Report of the Representative of the Secretary-General, Mr. Francis M. Deng, Profiles in displacement: Azerbaijan (E/CN.4/1999/79/Add.1), para. 31)

"Now the longest-running conflict in the former Soviet Union, the battle for Nagorno-Karabakh has rapidly expanded and intensified since it began in 1988, resulting in the deaths of an estimated 25,000 soldiers and civilians and the displacement of one million others. What began with demonstrations calling for the unification of the Republic of Armenia with Nagorno-Karabakh, a largely Armenian [populated] region of Azerbaijan, became a full-scale war in 1992. In 1993, the war spilled into other parts of Azerbaijan as Karabakh Armenian forces, often with the support of the Republic of Armenia, conducted massive offensive military operations into the Azeri-populated provinces surrounding Nagorno-Karabakh."

The Minsk Group of OSCE with the leaders of Azerbaijan and Armenia is still in search of peaceful sollution of conflict, though it is hard to get to any...


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Artavazd said:


> ARTSAKH



Once Karabakh (armenian occupants call it Artsakh by its name from the time of Caucasian Albania) was very developed part of Azerbaijan. Shusha has been the cultural capital with many famous musicians, poets, composers came from that city. Today everything except some buildings is in ruins. This is a crime against humanity ((
Your capital Khankendi (Stepanakert) and other places are very new there and are settler only in 20-th century. Why don't you say about the truth of how russians settled many armenians from Turkey and Iran in Karabakh and the rest part of Armenia named Zangezur which was given to Armenia by Stalin in the beginning of 1920-th. Why don't you speak about Tatik Papik statue which is erected only in 1960, but here in ur pictures it looks like not 2000 but 5000 old statue. Why don't you say that Gandzasar was a famous albanian(caucasian Albania) monastery. U show it as if it is armenian. All your mypths are not from this land. Whom you show 50-60 years old graves as if they are graves of people who lived there 500-1000 years before. How liar you are! Nonentities you are nonentities!

P.S. If ur Armenia and occupied azerbaijani Karabakh are that great places to live, why u spreaded all around the world and don't live there? No one comes back, they only go away from those places. Because Armenia is the poorest in Caucasus. Even Georgia is much better than you are. Whom you show North Avenue, ohh sorry u can't show anything else, at least you have something u/c CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*HOW "POOR" ARMENIA BECAME MONOETHNIC*

_Russian imperialist policy to create an armenian state within non-historically armenian territories. _

After the incorporation of the Erivan khanate which was mostly populated by azerbaijanies into the Russian Empire in 1828, many Muslims (mainly Azeris, also Kurds, Lezgis and various nomadic tribes) left the area and were replaced with tens of thousands of Armenian refugees from Persia. Such migrations, albeit on a lesser scale, continued until the end of the 19th century.[6][7] By 1832 Muslims in what had been the Erivan khanate were already outnumbered by migrating Armenians.[8] According to the Brockhaus and Efron Encyclopedic Dictionary, by the beginning of the 20th century a significant population of Azeris still lived in Russian Armenia. They numbered about 300,000 persons or 37.5% in Russia's Erivan Governorate (roughly corresponding to most of present-day central Armenia, the Iğdır Province of Turkey, and Azerbaijan's Nakhichevan exclave).[9]

Staff and students of the Erivan Russian-Muslim School for Girls (1902)

Most lived in rural areas and were engaged in farming and carpet-weaving. They formed the majority in 4 of the governorate's 7 districts, including the city of Erivan (Yerevan) itself where they constituted 49% of the population (compared to 48% constituted by Armenians).[10] At the time, Eastern Armenian cultural life was centered more around the holy city of Echmiadzin, seat of the Armenian Apostolic Church.[11] Traveller Luigi Villari reported in 1905 that in Erivan the Azeris were generally wealthier than the Armenians, and owned nearly all of the land.[12]

For Azeris of Armenia, the 20th century was the period of marginalization, discrimination, mass and often forcible migrations[13] resulting in significant changes in the country's ethnic composition, even though they had managed to stay its largest ethnic minority until the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict. In 1905–1907 Erivan Governorate became an arena of clashes between Armenians and Azeris believed to have been instigated by the Russian government in order to draw public attention away from the Russian Revolution of 1905.[14]

Tensions rose again after both Armenia and Azerbaijan became briefly independent from the Russian Empire in 1918. Both quarreled over where their common borders lay.[11] Warfare coupled with the influx of Armenian refugees resulted in widespread massacres of Muslims in Armenia[15][16][17][18][19] causing virtually all of them to flee to Azerbaijan.[13] Andranik Toros Ozanian and Rouben Ter Minassian were particularly prominent in reestablishing the former Armenian origin of the region with once mixed population through populating them with Armenian refugees from Ottoman empire, from which Armenians were continuously arriving escaping from the mass massacre (Armenian Genocide) of Armenian christians in Ottoman empire.[20] Relatively few of the evicted Azeris returned, as according to the 1926 All-Soviet population census there were only 78,228 Azeris living in Armenia, comprising 8.8% of the population.[21] By 1939 their numbers had increased to 131,000.[22]

Between 1948 and 1951, as a result of a Council of Ministers of the USSR's decree titled "Planned measures for the resettlement of collective farm workers and other Azerbaijanis from the Armenian SSR to the Kura-Arax lowlands of the Azerbaijani SSR", the Azeri community in Armenia became partly subject to a "voluntary resettlement" (called by some sources a deportation[23][24][25]) to Azerbaijan[26] to make way for Armenian immigrants from the Armenian diaspora and to provide workers for newly-irrigated agricultural lands in central Azerbaijan. In those four years 58,000 Azeris according to one source, some 100,000 according to another, left Armenia. [21] This reduced the number of those in Armenia down to 107,748 in 1959.[22] By 1979, Azeris numbered 160,841 and constituted 6.5% of Armenia's population.[]23 The Azeri population of Yerevan, that once formed the main ethnic minority, dropped to 0.7% by 1959 and further to 0.1% by 1989.[24]


_Content:_

1. Second Report Submitted by Armenia Pursuant to Article 25, Paragraph 1 of the Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities. Received on 24 November 2004
2. a b International Protection Considerations Regarding Armenian Asylum-Seekers and Refugees. United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees. Geneva: September 2003
3. Country Reports on Human Rights Practices - 2003: Armenia U.S. Department of State. Released 25 February 2004
4. Roy, Olivier (2007). The new Central Asia. I.B. Tauris. pp. 6. ISBN 184511552X.
5. George A. Bournoutian. Eastern Armenia in the Last Decades of Persian Rule, 1807 - 1828 (Malibu: Undena Publications, 1982), pp. xxii + 165
6. Conflict in Nagorno-Karabakh, Abkhazia and South Ossetia: A Legal Appraisal by Tim Potier. Martinus Nijhoff Publishers. 2001. p.2 ISBN 9041114777
7. Asian and African Studies by Ḥevrah ha-Mizraḥit ha-Yiśreʾelit. Jerusalem Academic Press., 1987; p. 57
8. Small Nations and Great Powers: A Study of Ethnopolitical Conflict in the Caucasus by Svante Cornell. Routledge. 2001. p.67 ISBN 0700711627
9. (Russian) Brockhaus and Efron Encyclopedic Dictionary: Erivan Governorate
10. (Russian) Brockhaus and Efron Encyclopedic Dictionary: Erivan
11. a b Thomas de Waal. Black Garden: Armenia And Azerbaijan Through Peace and War. New York: New York University Press, p. 74. ISBN 0-8147-1945-7
12. Fire and Sword in the Caucasus by Luigi Villari. London, T. F. Unwin, 1906: p. 267
13. a b Black Garden: Armenia and Azerbaijan Through Peace and War by Thomas de Waal ISBN 0814719457
14. (Russian) Memories of the Revolution in Transcaucasia by Boris Baykov
15. Modern Hatreds: The Symbolic Politics of Ethnic War by Stuart J. Kaufman. Cornell University Press. 2001. p.58 ISBN 0801487366
16. (Russian) Turkish-Armenian War of 1920
17. Turkish-Armenian War: Sep.24 – Dec.2, 1920 by Andrew Andersen
18. (Russian) Ethnic Conflicts in the USSR: 1917–1991. State Archives of the Russian Federation, fund 1318, list 1, folder 413, document 21
19. (Russian) Garegin Njdeh and the KGB: Report of Interrogation of Ohannes Hakopovich Devedjian August 28, 1947. Retrieved May 31, 2007
20. The Great Game of Genocide: Imperialism, Nationalism, and the Destruction by Donald Bloxham. Oxford University Press: 2005, pp.103-105
21. a b c The Alteration of Place Names and Construction of National Identity in Soviet Armenia by Arseny Sarapov
22. (Russian)All-Soviet Population Census of 1939 - Ethnic Composition in the Republics of the USSR: Armenian SSR. Demoscope.ru
23. Deportation of azerbaijanies from Armenia in 1948-1953.
24. a b Language Policy in the Soviet Union by Lenore A. Grenoble. Springer: 2003, p.135.

Source: _Wikipedia_


P.S. I am not talking about untruth things, i am talking according to the sources that are mainly not azerbaijani.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Even the name of this thread is controversial. For some notes:

Mount Agry Dag (Ararat in English) is the tallest peak in Turkey. This snow-capped, dormant volcanic cone is located in the Iğdır Province, near the northeast corner of Turkey, 16 km (10 mi) west of the Iranian and 32 km (20 mi) south of the Armenian border. The Ararat plain runs along its northwest to western side. 
So you can see it from the windows of your home in Yerevan, but it doesn't say that it is in Armenia hno:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Armenia used to have so many mosques before the deportation of azerbaijanies, where are all those mosques. We are not christians, but we have not only the very old churches from the time of Caucasian Albanians, but even russian orthodox, catholic and even armenian grigorian churches.
Where are the mosques in Armenia? I know only one main in Yerevan, is it the only one left? Is it your tolerance towards other nations? And after this you are not satisfied that others don't like you??? 
You build a church even in the places where very few of you live, like Dhakka in Bangladesh, they don't use it, but no one demolish it. On the contrary, you don't let any historic proof of other nation to be left in your country. You just demolish everything that is not armenian. This is your "tolerance"!


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Amazing Armenia!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

þopsï said:


> Amazing Armenia!


I am amazed too, but negatively by how they spoilt beautiful Karabakh, so bad so undeveloped now


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice song, greatest hit from Armenia. I think they should send it to ESC 2009 in Moscow


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Artavazd said:


>


Ok, i am bored with bad jokes. I really like Garni temple, it looks really well saved. I think it is left since the time of Roman Empire.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Galandar said:


> Ok, i am bored with bad jokes. I really like Garni temple, it looks really well saved. I think it is left since the time of Roman Empire.


Garni been built by the King of Armenia Tigran.I have not heard Garni is always right.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!

Wish I could go there.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

The fauna of Armenia 



The fauna of Armenia consists of 76 species of mammals, 304 kinds of birds, 44 kinds of reptiles, 6 kinds of amphibious, 24 kinds of fishes and about10 thousand invertebrates. 

Each natural zone is characterized by its unique fauna. In semi deserts there are rodents (gophers, jerboas, mole rats, hedgehogs, gerbils, voles) and reptiles (agamas, turtles, blunt-nosed vipers, vipers). In steppes live hares and foxes, wolves and badgers, bezoar goats and moufflons. 

The fauna of woods is rather rich. There are roebucks, wild boars, bears, Persian squirrels, deer, lynxes, wood cats, and forest dormice. The birds - nightingales, titmice, jays, hawks. 

In the Alpine meadows - lynxes, wood cats, martens, bezoar goats, moufflons, wild boars, bears, roebucks, leopards, squirrels, wood cats, and royal deer.

The lynx, jungle cat, wild boar, jackal and numerous birds are found in the Araks river bank thickets and Lake Sevan: the crane (the national symbol of the country), stork, partridge, quail, black grouse, eagle, vulture, snowcock, ducks and seagulls.

























































































*Little Bittern, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett). *









*White Stork, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Adult Egyptian Vulture, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett). *









*Long-legged Buzzard, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Armenian Gull, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Middle Spotted Woodpecker, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Blue-cheeked Bee-eaters, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett*









*Laughing Dove, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett*









*Bimaculated Lark, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).* 









*Short-toed Lark, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett). *









*Crag Martin, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Male Black-headed Wagtail, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Radde's Accentor, Mount Aragat, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Male White-throated Robin, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Rufous Bush Robin, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Male Bluethroat, Mount Aragat, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Redstart, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Male Caucasian Stonechat Saxicola maurus variegatus, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Male Eastern Black-eared Wheatear, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Red-tailed Wheatear, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Isabelline Wheatear, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Caspian Reed Warbler, Armash Fish-ponds, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett). *









*Upcher's Warbler, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett). *









*Male Menetries' Warbler, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Willow Warbler, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).* 









*Male Red-breasted Flycatcher, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Semi-collared Flycatcher, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Western Rock Nuthatch, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Eastern Rock Nuthatch, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).* 









*Lesser Grey Shrike, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett). *









*Rose-coloured Starling, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Rock Sparrow, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Red-fronted Serin, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Ortolan Bunting, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett). *









*Male Grey-necked Bunting, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Black-headed Bunting, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Corn Bunting, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*









*Ibex, Armenia, May 2007 (Steve Gantlett).*


----------



## lizchater (Jul 18, 2009)

*Photos of Armenia*

Hi

I just wanted to say how absolutely fabulous all those pictures were of Armenia and the various churches. Quite breathtaking. Thank you for posting them.

Best wishes
Liz


----------



## Levon (Aug 11, 2009)

Artavazd said:


> Garni been built by the King of Armenia Tigran.I have not heard Garni is always right.


Architectural complex of Garni was Armenia's foremost center of Hellenistic culture and the summer residence of Armenian kings. It was a fortress in the 3rd century BC and a heathen temple in the 1st century AD. This pagan temple was unearthed in 1909-1911 by Academicians Marr and Smirnov.

Since 1949, an archaeological group under Professor Arakelyan (Institute of Archaeology and Ethnography of the Armenian Academy of Sciences) has been at work here. As a result, the ruins of a Neolithic camp, a Urartian cuneiform text of the 8th century BC carved on a dragon, and inscriptions in Greek, Aramean and Armenian provide evidence of many centuries of uninterrupted human existence.


----------



## Levon (Aug 11, 2009)

Galandar said:


> .....


I carefully checked all those aggressive and insulting comments you posted in Armenian thread and have to admit - nothing really new, just same "blah-blah" and putting copied stuff from your sources. How sad...So do everyone a favor here - stop posting nonsense in this thread and better focus on lauding to the skies something which actually doesn't exist.


----------



## Levon (Aug 11, 2009)

For good old rock music fans...some good news....

VIDEO: Rock Aid Armenia - Smoke on the Water

and article:

Rock Aid Armenia: 20 years after

"20 years ago, on July 8, 1989, a group of musicians gathered at the Metropolis Studios in Chiswick, London to make a benefit record to raise money for the 1988 earthquake relief in Armenia.

In early October this year Ian Gillan, Tony Iommi and Geoff Downes will visit Armenia together with Jon Dee who organized the original Rock Aid Armenia project. They will receive Orders of Honor from the President of the country, visit cities of Spitak and Gyumri that took the hardest hit 20 years ago, and attend presentation of the Smoke On The Water remix to be released via iTunes with proceeds going towards further relief projects in the earthquake zone.

A possibility of Big Ian performing a show with the local philharmonic orchestra is also being discussed. Gillan’s manager Phil Banfield released the following statement to the media:

Despite the busy schedule of Ian Gillan and Deep Purple, we are currently looking at the possibility of Ian performing his orchestral concert in Armenia. When Ian meets President Sargsyan in October he is hoping to be able to announce the date when he will be able to perform in Armenia."

Yerevan /Mediamax/. Vocalist of “Deep Purple” band Ian Gillan and guitarist of “Black Sabbath” band Tony Iommi will visit Armenia in early October, 2009, within the framework of “Armenia Grateful 2 Rock” project.

“Armenia Grateful 2 Rock” project is jointly realized by Mediamax News Agency and Australian Charitable Organization “Do Something”, supported by Armenian President’s Administration.

Organizer of “Rock Aid Armenia”, Head of “Do Something” Jon Dee, keyboard player of “Asia” band Geoff Downes will also arrive in Armenia. Negotiations on “Queen” band guitarist Brian May’s and “Pink Floyd” leader David Gilmour’s visit to Armenia continue.

Within the framework of the visit, rock stars will be awarded Orders of Honor in the Armenian President’s residence and will visit Spitak and Gyumri towns. In Yerevan, the stars will also officially present the remix of “Smoke on the Water” cover version, recorded in 1989. The remix will be put to sale at iTunes internet store and the entire proceeds from it will be used for implementing projects in Spitak earthquake zone.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

wow! i love it


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

Great thread and pictures! 

Whatever people say about Armenians (regarding the conflict with Azerbaijan)....Armenians should be proud for their bare existence when many more powerful neighbors are just relics of the past and always tried to destroy the Armenian people


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

I LOVE YOU ARMENIA!


----------



## Remolino (Nov 7, 2008)

Found this nice Photo of the City of Megri. Megri is just North of the Armenian-Iranian border.


----------

